# 1/3 Storm Speculation Thread



## Greg (Dec 28, 2008)

Coastal?


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 28, 2008)

I see the word "BOMBOGENESIS" in the forecast discussion for the weekend. Too far out to say, but some excitement exists for a Nor'easter.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Coastal?




That's what Gil Simmons was saying this morning. Let's hope it happens...and stays all snow. 

Random tidbit: Gil Simmons is bigtime into a snowmobiling. You can see he gets pretty excited when there's snow on the horizon.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

It's looking like a real Humdinger..I hope it takes a more southern track so the Poconos get some fresh Poe..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm trying not to get my hope up.  Every time I go to Killington in January, I pick the thaw out week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm trying not to get my hope up.  Every time I go to Killington in January, I pick the thaw out week.



It's definitely not looking like the thawout week this year...bring your balaclava..no I'm not talking about the Greek dessert..that's Baklava..lol..


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 29, 2008)

i think we just had thaw, it came a few weeks early


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> i think we just had thaw, it came a few weeks early



times two..but we'll still get a January thaw..but not until Root is back from Killington..

and I think we're going to get 1-20 inches of snow...maybe even 22 inches in favored upslope locations..that's my forecast and I'm sticking to it until we see what Powderfreak ScottyB has to say,,


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two..but we'll still get a January thaw..but not until Root is back from Killington..
> 
> and I think we're going to get 1-20 inches of snow...maybe even 22 inches in favored upslope locations..that's my forecast and I'm sticking to it until we see what Powderfreak ScottyB has to say,,


I think you'll be correct, but I've come to believe I bring the thaw with me every year.


----------



## Big Game (Dec 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bring your balaclava..no I'm not talking about the Greek dessert..that's Baklava..lol..



Hey --- you're stealing my joke! For 20 years, I've been wrapping my head in buttered pastry to stay warm....nothing else does the trick


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> i think we just had thaw, it came a few weeks early



This entire season has been two weeks early.


----------



## hardline (Dec 30, 2008)

im bringing my own little snow goddess up to vt so we have to get snow or she gets the boot. granted im going to at okemo. so im going to have to so exploring to find some shit that aint been groomed.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 30, 2008)

Models still going back and fourth, but snowstorm in the Big Cities Friday into Saturday. Looks like a 1-4 inch snow possible from D.C. to NYC. New England  VT, NH and ME, it's a bigger storm with amounts up to a foot with wind. Could be a nasty storm with near blizzard conditions for parts of NH and Maine Saturday....interesting set up to say the least


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 30, 2008)

or out to sea.....keep an eye on it!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Models still going back and fourth, but snowstorm in the Big Cities Friday into Saturday. Looks like a 1-4 inch snow possible from D.C. to NYC. New England  VT, NH and ME, it's a bigger storm with amounts up to a foot with wind. Could be a nasty storm with near blizzard conditions for parts of NH and Maine Saturday....interesting set up to say the least



Hell Yeah..that's what I like to see..Root is gonna be up in Killington so hopefully it dumps up there..


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 30, 2008)

BEast could be epic this weekend if they get decent snow out of wednesday's event.


----------



## roark (Dec 30, 2008)

models are heading south...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

roark said:


> models are heading south...



can I get a hell yeah...hell yeah..Northern Vermont has received enough snow..I want it to dump here in PA


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell Yeah..that's what I like to see..Root is gonna be up in Killington so hopefully it dumps up there..


Shhh....don't jinx it


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 30, 2008)

*F pa*



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> can I get a hell yeah...hell yeah..Northern Vermont has received enough snow..



Ummmm NO


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> can I get a hell yeah...hell yeah..Northern Vermont has received enough snow..I want it to dump here in PA




you'll get nothing and like it!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like the clipper coming thru tomorrow might be better than Fridays system...wait and see


----------



## roark (Dec 30, 2008)

This message is hidden because *GrilledSteezeSandwich* is on your ignore list.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2008)

Not looking like it's going to hit us at this point. I think it's tracking East.  :-?


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Not looking like it's going to hit us at this point. I think it's tracking East.  :-?



There's still time, but yeah, right now it looks like a bust.


----------



## snafu (Dec 31, 2008)

Forecast here went from snow showers/rain a couple days ago to snow showers now this morning is just snow. So maybe this could turn into something more. Lately it seems that the extended forecasts underestimate the strength of the storms.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 31, 2008)

They might as well just say " variable weather heading this way...stay tuned".


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2008)

kingslug said:


> They might as well just say " variable weather heading this way...stay tuned".



I like the forecast discussion on NWS...they use cool weather codes for what you said above" 

"GFS and NAM aren't in agreement. We'll have to watch this one as it gets closer"


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

kingslug said:


> They might as well just say " variable weather heading this way...stay tuned".


or be really honest and say

"we don't have a clue what's gonna happen yet, so we'll just type some stuff up to make it look good.  when we know, you'll know"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> or be really honest and say
> 
> "we don't have a clue what's gonna happen yet, so we'll just type some stuff up to make it look good.  when we know, you'll know"



lol...definitely some interesting weather on the Horizon...


----------



## tcharron (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonder where that big blurb 'o' snow just getting to the great lakes now is gonna end up..  48 hour map is cool if that high will just MOOOOOOOOVE it..


----------



## KingM (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish they would show Canada on those maps instead of acting like the whole system is going to enter a wormhole somewhere over southern Ontario and Quebec and pop out the other side in the NE.


----------



## tcharron (Jan 1, 2009)

Course, since I posted that, they updated it, currently, crap for precip..


----------



## tcharron (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, 1/3 fell apart.  1/6 official thread time?  :-D


----------



## KingM (Jan 2, 2009)

All this great cold weather going by without any new snow. I thought we were entering a cold, but unsettled pattern, which is usually when we hit the jackpot.

Please, Ullr? Mad River Glen is dying up here.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like a favorable pattern setting up...some storms out there for the 6th, 10th, 13th ....lets see and pray!


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looks like a favorable pattern setting up...some storms out there for the 6th, 10th, 13th ....lets see and pray!



im on my knees!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 2, 2009)

me too...heading up to Smuggs on the 10th for 5 days....praying for some big dumps...trail count went from 63 to 24 in one day last week.......


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2009)

We picked up a dusting today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 2, 2009)

Just arrived in Killington.  Decent snowfall right now.  Local forecast is for 3"-4" inches tonight


----------



## Glenn (Jan 2, 2009)

Have a good trip Root!


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2009)

*northward ho!*



tcharron said:


> Course, since I posted that, they updated it, currently, crap for precip..


 
Northern Vermont is doing better than most on the natural precip front. Stowe just reporting 4-5", Sugarbush and MRG 3" in the past 24 hrs.
Not sure what Bolton is smoking - they are reporting 10-12" in 24 hrs.  Someone better check 'em out!

It seems that the higer els in the north of VT stand a good chance of frozen precip through the period. Kinda windy right now though. 
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/mountain/

When the going gets tough, head north!


----------



## Chesser (Jan 5, 2009)

That 10-12" at Bolton is/was accurate. I was there Saturday, and the snow that morning was fluffy, prevalent, and unexpected. I can't explain why Stowe/Bush/Smuggs didn't get more--but it could have something to do with Bolton facing WNW. The downside of that is freak wind holds that no other mountain gets--the upside is weird storm totals.

For a suspicious report, check out Smuggs from that day. Claimed 4" at dawn, 4-6" at lunchtime, and (probably after seeing Bolton's totals) were saying 6-10" late afternoon. The snow stopped falling mid-morning, so if they had 6" by lunchtime, they sure didn't pick up 4" more thereafter. Stowe raised their number to something like 7-8" by the end of the storm, and I don't doubt it. 

I need better hobbies.


----------



## Chesser (Jan 5, 2009)

Ah...nevermind. This trip report from Bolton says it better, and with pictures.


----------

